
Adaptive Resampling in D3.js - shashashasha
http://bl.ocks.org/3795544
======
mbostock
Since it's not clear from the link, I'll clarify that this refers to
resampling for map (cartographic) projections. For more on our recent work on
extended projections, see the geo/projections plugin:

<https://github.com/d3/d3-plugins/tree/master/geo/projection>

And more cool mapping demos here:

<http://bl.ocks.org/jasondavies> <http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock>

~~~
ninetax
I spent a good portion of my internship last summer working with d3 at Splunk,
just wanted to say thanks for the cool framework. I love the "data", "enter",
and "exit" calls, it's a really great way of thinking about data binding.

I'd like to try to incorporate it into something other than svg/canvas
visualizations too, maybe just a normal web app or something, do you know of
people using it like that?

Thanks, again!

~~~
mbostock
Thanks! Yeah, you can definitely use D3 outside of data visualization; the
data-join pattern is useful whenever you want to generate a DOM from data and
keep the DOM up-to-date as data changes.

D3 also provides custom event dispatching for loosely-coupled components:

[https://github.com/mbostock/d3/wiki/Internals#wiki-d3_dispat...](https://github.com/mbostock/d3/wiki/Internals#wiki-d3_dispatch)

That said, there are higher-level abstractions (e.g., Backbone and Ember) that
are explicitly designed for this purpose, and provide useful ways of
structuring big applications into separable components. Depending on the size
of the application you're trying to build, you might find those useful as
well, perhaps in addition to D3.

------
Bjoern
Does not work on Firefox 10.0.7 unfortunately.

~~~
natmaster
Is there a reason you're using a horribly out of date browser?

~~~
rodion_89
According to Wikipedia, that version was released last month.

<http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox#section_6>

~~~
ianstormtaylor
Anyone know what's up with that? Why'd they release a 10.0.7 if they are on a
fast dev cycle?

~~~
agildehaus
Mozilla has "Extended Service Release" versions of Firefox which receive
updates for major security issues. v10 is the current (v17 upcoming).
Organizations are expected to migrate over quickly once a new ESR is
available.

<http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/organizations/faq/>

